
Apple CarPlay Infotainment System Runs on BlackBerry’s QNX - protomyth
http://n4bb.com/apple-carplay-infotainment-runs-blackberrys-qnx/
======
pilif
Depending on how this thing is implemented, the claim in the title might or
might not be true. For all we know, CarPlay might just be an extension to the
existing car entertainment systems, using something like VNC (or hopefully
something more optimized for the use-case) to show the iOS screen on the
existing infrastructure.

In that case, the car is running QNX because it has always been running QNX
and because the car must be useable even if the user decides to switch to a
different platform or loses their device.

In that scenario, saying CarPlay is running QNX is similar to saying your
Thunderbolt display is running OSX when it's connected to your Mac running
OSX, or using an even closer analogy, similar to saying that your OS X machine
is running linux because you're using SSH connected to a linux box (or any
other kind of remote desktop)

Personally, I would guess this is the kind of integration at work here. This
is not about actually delegating the entertainment system functionality to
iOS. This is just about sending touch events and maybe telemetry data to iOS
while displaying the video feed produced by iOS.

~~~
ryanpetrich
Indeed, CarPlay appears to use the existing h264-based display streaming
technology that Apple employs for AirPlay and the Lightning Digital AV
adapters.

~~~
counterplex
The CarPlay name, which is similar to AirPlay, seems to hint at that too.

------
Geee
No, the in-built car infotainment is built on QNX. Of course it works without
phone, too! The CarPlay is just for iPhone users if they want to use their
iPhone that way. It's similar to AirPlay. Android users can plug in their
devices and get Android on that thing (when Android gets the compatible
software).

------
mattstocum
CarPlay doesn't run anything. It's a protocol for iOS to talk to in car
entertainment systems and controls. It's better to think of it as a
specialized version of AirPlay for cars.

------
huhtenberg
QNX ... In late 90s there was a story making rounds that all street lights in
Toronto were managed from a single 486 box running QNX. Does anyone else
remember it?

------
mahyarm
I always wondered why they would use something like QNX and have more work
ahead of them in integration vs. just put iOS on it like they did with an
apple TV. The cost is low enough to make it practical.

~~~
simonh
QNX is already used in a lot of in-car infotainment systems and the auto
manufacturers have plenty of experience with it. It's also better optimized
for this sort of environment. For example an iPhone can take up to a minute to
start up, but QNX can boot almost instantly. It's not just a case of slapping
iOS into a car, job done. The environment, required performance
characteristics, device drivers needed to integrate with the rest of the car's
systems, etc, etc are a whole different world. It's not that Apple couldn't do
it, it's just that there are existing systems that do exactly what's needed.

~~~
slantyyz
Also interesting to note is that Tizen has a presence for infotainment systems
with car manufacturers also.

[https://01.org/solutions/why-tizen-for-ivi](https://01.org/solutions/why-
tizen-for-ivi)

------
sailfast
"We have a long-standing partnership with Apple to ensure high-quality
connectivity with their devices, and this partnership extends to support for
Apple CarPlay."

That statement from QNX doesn't seem to confirm that CarPlay runs on QNX.
Might it be QNX is working to support Apple CarPlay integration / interaction
with other head unit devices?

That said, I don't often follow automotive head unit software so I might be
missing something that is not in the article.

------
willsalz
Link bait.

~~~
leobelle
More specifically, the title says "runs on", the body of the post says "may
actually run" and the only evidence given is that Apple listed somewhere on
the QNX website.

~~~
freehunter
The update is saying that QNX has confirmed this.

~~~
leobelle
Oh I see, missed that, thanks. Well, I'm splitting hairs here, but "runs on"
and "this partnership extends to support for Apple CarPlay" is not really the
same thing.

------
lsiebert
Lots and lots of stuff runs QNX. My brother works in lighting and stage
design, and it's big there.

------
NextUserName
Why is this news? CarPlay can run on top of any platform (it could run on
windows if it was ported there) just as a VNC client can. They are essentially
the same concept. Apple is actually playing catch up with the Android centric
MirrorLink technology.

~~~
threeseed
Do everybody a favour and just don't post if you aren't interested in the
topic.

I for one am interested in how this was implemented. Who cares if someone did
this before ? Apple has a long history of coming in later and implementing the
overall solution better.

